# My very first Fursona!



## Bidanhae (Dec 1, 2018)

Name: Keshika (kêşika)
Age: 21
Sex: Male
Orientation: Pansexual
Species: Argali sheep
Height: 175 cm (5'9")
Weight: 56kg (123 lbs)

Coloring: Pinkish White/Light Blue







Well he's not very pinkish, I'll draw it again.

He is very Optimistic, Happy little lamb-boi, have a sharp teeth, love to snuggle.
I don't know how to dress him tho... Can you help me?


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 1, 2018)

Hmm, my hyena tends to dress more for function and comfort than style, most of it old army gear, with the odd jeans thrown in. 

Have you tried dressing him in a wooly jumper? I think it would suit him well.


----------



## Bidanhae (Dec 1, 2018)

ConorHyena said:


> Hmm, my hyena tends to dress more for function and comfort than style, most of it old army gear, with the odd jeans thrown in.
> 
> Have you tried dressing him in a wooly jumper? I think it would suit him well.



That would be nice! Thank you!


----------



## Quakethehusky (Dec 1, 2018)

He’s lovely! I use drew my first one too!


----------



## Bidanhae (Dec 1, 2018)

Update!
I changed his name keshika to Chuwi, and here's a sheet!

Non-Undies version is here: www.furaffinity.net: Chuwi Character Sheet by BiDanHae


----------



## Bidanhae (Dec 1, 2018)

Quakethehusky said:


> He’s lovely! I use drew my first one too!



Thank you! :3


----------



## Dongding (Dec 1, 2018)

Sheepie sheep UwU<3


----------



## Bidanhae (Dec 2, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Sheepie sheep UwU<3


Ya like sheepz~??


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 2, 2018)

Sheep are gooooood :3


----------



## Dongding (Dec 2, 2018)

Bidanhae said:


> Ya like sheepz~??


Dey're speshul.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 2, 2018)

Looks nice! I think the hue of blue fits well with the white. 
As for the clothing question, I could see a sweater and jeans


----------



## Bidanhae (Dec 4, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Looks nice! I think the hue of blue fits well with the white.
> As for the clothing question, I could see a sweater and jeans



I dressed him a jeans, and it suits perfecly with chuwi! Thank you!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 4, 2018)

Bidanhae said:


> I dressed him a jeans, and it suits perfecly with chuwi! Thank you!


No problem


----------



## Tao (Dec 4, 2018)

He's very cute! Sheep are always adorable.


----------



## Bidanhae (Dec 4, 2018)

Tao said:


> He's very cute! Sheep are always adorable.


Thank you! <3


----------



## RearmedDreamer (Dec 4, 2018)

Hehe, but seriously. He's friggin' adorable. Absolutely lovin' his design. As for dressing him I feel like a short jacket with lots o' fluff around the hood and cuffs would be redundantly fitting. Or perhaps I'm just being silly. xP


----------



## Bidanhae (Dec 5, 2018)

RearmedDreamer said:


> Hehe, but seriously. He's friggin' adorable. Absolutely lovin' his design. As for dressing him I feel like a short jacket with lots o' fluff around the hood and cuffs would be redundantly fitting. Or perhaps I'm just being silly. xP


Aww thank you so much!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 5, 2018)

Wow, looks like everyone _flocked_ here to see it. Ha, haha...


Cool sheep B)


----------



## Tovey (Dec 5, 2018)

He's really cute! I think he'd look good in an oversized cable-knit sweater, something big and chunky...would it be weird for a sheep to wear wool?? Anyway I think a nice, soft brown would offset the blue and white nicely.


----------

